# Bizarre happening at my gig tonight...



## deguello666 (May 10, 2008)

Outdoor gig, huge bonfire, nice marquee, not too shabby sound system...A friend of one of the singers birthday party night, and we were one of 3 bands that she had requested to play, and I happen to notice "that guy's got a seven!" much to the amusement of my fellow band guys, first question:do you post on ss.org (geeky I know ), but he'd not heard about here , so am gonna point him this way when I get back in touch with him...and I got to play straight into a 5150 II ( I think), and was quite impressed...a touch honky, but didn't get time to fuss with any controls.
But all in all a really good gig with a good vibe with a follow up gig to boot aswell

(no matter how many times I see someone with a mohican, it still scares me lol)


----------



## roast (May 11, 2008)

Sounds awesome! Outdoor gigs always have that excellent vibe... Might try organise another for my own band.

spread the word on ss.org....I know I am. this site is great!

Any pics of the gig?? 

-Mick.


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2008)

That's pretty damn funny.


----------



## Naren (May 12, 2008)

I guess this is a personal thing. I don't really like outdoor gigs.


----------



## Leon (May 12, 2008)

Naren said:


> I guess this is a personal thing. I don't really like outdoor gigs.





i always thought that i would enjoy them. then i played a few 

if it's warm out, then there's bugs. if it's cold out, then it throws your tuning out of wack. the sound is usually pretty bad, too.


----------



## drmosh (May 13, 2008)

I used to live in Norwich but never saw any decent local live gigs


----------



## deguello666 (May 13, 2008)

there were people taking shed loads on phones, but didn't see one normal camera anywhere lol....hopefully I will be able to persuade someone to part with a few...

It was a touch cold...but thankfully my guitar stayed in tune once I had tuned it....that was my only worry of the night tbh


----------



## dream-thief (May 16, 2008)

Out door gigs are badass \m/


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 1, 2008)

It is quite weird seeing local bands using 7's, i have only seen one guitarist from a random black metal band use one before, didnt even use the B.... I think this was when my band played at a venue in Colchester, we shew them how 7's should be played.


----------



## deguello666 (Jun 1, 2008)

Well as we all know, although they are now more mainstream than they used to be....it's still an exclusive club to belong to


----------



## Shawn (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome. Sounds like a good gig. Cool that you told him about here too.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 8, 2008)

I had a few good times playing outdoor shows! I prefered playing at night!


----------

